# Perfectography!



## mand3rz (Dec 20, 2008)

This is my website - Perfectography | The Picture Perfect Place

What do you think about my site/gallery? It's still under major construction, especially the Prints & Gallery pages. All feedback is appreciated! Thanks!

- Mandy


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Dec 22, 2008)

I think your site is awesome, nicely done.  my only suggestion is a vBulletin forum.  even though your forum looks great, its just a personal preference and one of the most popular on the net.  overall excellent site!


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like your website a lot!  I really like how your work is displayed and great choice on music.  What is up with your store though, its all books?


----------

